# Where in the Hell can I get Tolex in Canada?



## Gravity Orange

Where can I buy standard Marshall Tolex in Canada so I am not paying stupid brokerage costs and Overpriced shipping from the states? Someone seriously help!


----------



## Milkman

Gravity Orange said:


> Where can I buy standard Marshall Tolex in Canada so I am not paying stupid brokerage costs and Overpriced shipping from the states? Someone seriously help!



duh, it's Rolex and you can buy them on any street corner.





(sorry, consider this a lame bump).


----------



## el84

Try www.steamcomusic.com
Hope this helps!!!!
D.


----------



## SCREEM

steamcomusic, but they get it from the states as well, you are basicaly screwed 

ebay with usps shipping is probably the cheapest way to get it.


----------



## MykelJ

I've built a few cabinets (and amp covers) from vinyl covering (and isn't Tolex just a brand name?) that I bought from my local ottawa store Fabricland. (not sure if they're national) Last time I was in, they had about 40 or 50 rolls (enough to do 1000 cabinets!) in various colors and textures. They don't have exact matches for Marshall, but there was a textured black vinyl that is close enough.
Prices were $9 a metre for the smooth or slight texture and up to $20 a meter for the good black full texture. All of it was thick enough to be durable.
All backing on the vinyl is the cloth type. Most is 54 inches wide, some are 48 wide.
I picked up 3 metres (enough to do a 4X12 cab) of dark blue, for $31. It goes on the cab well with 3M spray adhesive.


----------



## nine

MykelJ said:


> ...I bought from my local ottawa store Fabricland. (not sure if they're national)...


Fa...bric....land.......................................Fabricland! 

If I know the commerical, they're national alright. :banana:


----------



## [email protected]

Gravity Orange said:


> Where can I buy standard Marshall Tolex in Canada so I am not paying stupid brokerage costs and Overpriced shipping from the states? Someone seriously help!


We are now stocking Tolex and Grill cloth, no more USA importing!! YAAY!!
We are carring a lot of the common stuff and will try to keep stocked up.

For grill cloth we currently stock:

Fender Black/White/ Silver
Fender Blue/White/ Silver
Fender aged Black/White/ Silver
Fender Oxblood with gold stripe
Fender Wheat with gold stripe (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)
Fender Black
Marshall Black
Marshall Small Weave Cane
Marshall Salt & Pepper
Med and small white piping

For Tolex we currently stock:

Fender Black
Fender Smooth Blonde
Fender Rough Blonde
Fender Brown stripe coated Tweed
Marshall Black
Marshall White
Marshall Red
Marshall Green
Marshall Purple
Orange Style Orange
Mesa/Gibson Black (already sold out, but we will have more shortly)

We can still do special orders if there is something we don't have in stock. If there is repeat requests for certain non stock items, we will gladly stock it so let us know what you want!
Our website will be updated very shortly with updated in stock pricing and a full list of what we have in stock. www.steamcomusic.com


----------



## valen

Holy Cow ! I am so happy I came accross this thread. I need a new Fender Blackface Grille for my 1966 Vibrolux Reverb. Looks like I can get it from a Canadian supplier ! :banana: Now if I could only decide if I want the aged one or the new looking one ....:confused-smiley-010


----------



## warbrideslass

[email protected] said:


> We are now stocking Tolex and Grill cloth, no more USA importing!! YAAY!! We are carring a lot of the common stuff and will try to keep stocked up. For grill cloth we currently stock: Fender Black/White/ Silver Fender Blue/White/ Silver Fender aged Black/White/ Silver Fender Oxblood with gold stripe Fender Wheat with gold stripe (already sold out, but we will have more shortly) Fender Black Marshall Black Marshall Small Weave Cane Marshall Salt & Pepper Med and small white piping For Tolex we currently stock: Fender Black Fender Smooth Blonde Fender Rough Blonde Fender Brown stripe coated Tweed Marshall Black Marshall White Marshall Red Marshall Green Marshall Purple Orange Style Orange Mesa/Gibson Black (already sold out, but we will have more shortly) We can still do special orders if there is something we don't have in stock. If there is repeat requests for certain non stock items, we will gladly stock it so let us know what you want! Our website will be updated very shortly with updated in stock pricing and a full list of what we have in stock. www.steamcomusic.com


 I don’t know much about amps and speakers but I have a vintage 1930’s very collectable sewing machine that comes in a well-known style of carrying case. Mine has disintegrated and I need to repair it or I lose a lot of value if the wood underneath becomes damaged. Is there anyplace I can view the different types of Tolex? I’d like to stick to patterns that are as close to the original as possible.


----------



## BlueRocker

warbrideslass said:


> I don’t know much about amps and speakers but I have a vintage 1930’s very collectable sewing machine that comes in a well-known style of carrying case. Mine has disintegrated and I need to repair it or I lose a lot of value if the wood underneath becomes damaged. Is there anyplace I can view the different types of Tolex? I’d like to stick to patterns that are as close to the original as possible.


Brent posted that 15 years ago, but you might try Nextgen

Tolex - Levant/Bronco Red - By Yard (54" Wide)


----------



## mhammer

If Nextgen doesn't have it, no one does. Their front room is a tolex candy store.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Tolex & Grill Cloth 

There's this place. Waterloo, Ontario.


----------



## Boppy

If anyone's in GTA, Solo Music Gear in Concord has Tolex, grill cloth, amp piping, etc.


----------



## knight_yyz

Next Gen guitars?


----------

